# ARP report on sexuality



## Blueridge Believer (Jun 16, 2019)

moderators please move if not in appropriate forum. Here is the 2019 ARP position paper on the current gay Christian controversy 
https://www.theaquilareport.com/arp...od-committee-to-study-homosexual-orientation/

Reactions: Like 5


----------

